# Question about OGR - not nasty



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Is someone on here an OGR moderator or in any other way a managing position at OGR?

Several days ago I could no longer log in to OGR. Having not done anything bad I dug around and found the OGR phone # and email. I sent an email to [email protected] and asked what was going on. I got a response asking if I had dome a chargeback against a subscription. I have not had a subscription so I answered no. 2 more emails and no response. I've tried calling and of course no one answered so I left a message. And no one has emailed or called back.

I would hate to lose OGR as a resource but if I can't post a question or a response then it's kinda pointless. Can anyone help me?

Frank Tauss


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i'm a member there, and i checked to see if i can still get on ... everything is normal as far as i can tell, no problems ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't seen any issues at OGR. Did you try to do a password reset request?


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Arnold called me directly. Apparently I had been banned, but he looked at my account and could not see why. He unbanned me and I can log in again. Very nice guy.

Frank


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

ftauss said:


> Arnold called me directly. Apparently I had been banned, but he looked at my account and could not see why. He unbanned me and I can log in again. Very nice guy.
> 
> Frank


as long as you do not piss arnold off.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

this forum is way better.
less heavy handed moderation.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

They seem to have glitches now and then. I thought they booted me but then I figured out my settings were screwed up. Don’t ask me how.

Tom


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I am not allowed to become a member. No reason provided.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's odd, were you ever a member there? Maybe they have a long memory. I can't imagine being rejected if you were never there.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

May be some glich in their system. I also tried to join last June and July. Nothing either time.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Bryan Moran said:


> I am not allowed to become a member. No reason provided.


Bryan, were you specifically told that you are not allowed to be a member? Again, like John said, unless you were once a member and got banned, I've never heard of someone not being allowed.


----------



## Firewood (Nov 5, 2015)

I had the exact same problem shortly before I was booted from OGR. No explanation, no contact until I got an email saying I was banned and my subscription was cancelled. I replied demanding a full refund including my "support" donation - no reply since. I think their hosting service has an algorithm that's set pretty tight (along with grumpy management). My 'banned' email mentioned copyright violation way down at the bottom, but my last post was written with full photo credits given. Their loss - onward and upward.
FW


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, my experieince is that they behave bizarrely at times of and inconsistently, even capriciously, at times. But no matter . . .


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Joined here Jan 2014 then 2 months later joined the other forum to date never had any glitches.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

ftauss said:


> Is someone on here an OGR moderator or in any other way a managing position at OGR?...


To answer your question, no I don't believe so.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's odd, were you ever a member there? Maybe they have a long memory. I can't imagine being rejected if you were never there.


I brought this up here about 3 months ago. My scenario was very similar to that described here. I tried to become a member and was declined. I have no negative history with that website or OGR although I appreciate that some folks here do. I was trying to communicate with a seller I believe. 

It sounds to me like it was not a "human" decision but something else. Either way I did not pursue it and am happy with the advice I get here.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I posted a something on OGR mentioning an article I had read in Classic Trains Magazine. Arnold had a conniption that I would dare to mention a Kalmbach publication on OGR. Arnold had censored me for a few days before I realized what was going on. Long story short, I quit the forum.


----------

